

Making Good Decisions and Taking the Entrepreneurial Leap - mikekarnj
http://www.mikekarnj.com/blog/2010/05/20/taking-risks-and-making-good-decisions/

======
mikekarnj
What do you guys think of taking calculated risks as an entrepreneur?

------
linxbetter
interesting thoughts on taking calculated risks

